# Tried To Lube Axels ?



## lmcalahan (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey need some help from the pro's okay I don't use a grease gun much but I thought I could manage the axel work myself. Is there different size zerk fittings, the reason I ask was I put the fitting at the end of the hose on the zerk and it made a little snap so I started pumping only all the grease that caME OUT AND WENT AROUND THE FITTING AND NOT INTO IT. I had read the remarks on the fourm about the guy who had one bad fitting and all the others took grease but none of mine took any. would you think all 4 are bad or is there more to the gun than put hose on zerk and pump?

thanks again to all your the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If yours has a hose it may not be snapping on to the Zerk fitting. The guns that use a metal tube instead of a hose you can hold it in place better.

You can also use a ice pick or other pointed object and gently try to push the ball in on the Zerk to see if it is free.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Push in on the grease gun hose while pumping, ensures a tighter seal. And squeeze the handle slowly.

Good luck.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Right....it is not likely that all 4 of your zerks are bad. Give a little pressure toward the zerk, then pump slowly.

Randy


----------



## lmcalahan (Nov 17, 2004)

thanks I will try again. wish me luck!


----------

